# BIG girls wanted to play this weekend! PIC HEAVY, ENJOY



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Friday-Sunday fishing put up a strong case to go in the EPIC category! Both wading and drifting produced great boxes of trout. Wading was the ticket for the BIG girls though. Friday one of our groups released 2 trout that were right over 8lbs on the boga and a couple more in the 6lb range. Saturday the bite was a little off as they were short striking it and you really had to work your bait to make them take it. Still had good boxes of fish, just had to work a little harder for them. Sunday the bite was back on again and we released multiple fish in the 6-7lb range while wading. The drifting boat had a good box of fish as well along with a couple nice ones. As you can tell from the pictures, the fishing continues to be really good. If youâ€™re interested in catching some fish, contact us and weâ€™ll do our best to put you on them. That STAR tourney TEEN fish is out there, but you canâ€™t catch her at the house! Have a boat open every day this week and weekend, so letâ€™s go fishing!

Contact Daniel to book or get more details:
Call/Text: 979.240.5312
Email: [email protected]

MOST OF THESE DATES ONLY HAVE 1 BOAT AVAILABLE, SO DONâ€™T PROCRASTINATE! 
JUNE 25-30
JULY 1-6, 10, 12, 17-29


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

July 1, 2 & 3 are all now booked and unavailable. Mon(4th) is still open.

Here's one of the release videos of one od the many BIG girls that were released.

Click on picture to watch.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

EPIC morning to say the least! Released multiple trout over 7lbs with the biggest going just under 30" and 8lbs for the group wading. Drifting group did great in the surf as well with no stop action.

CLICK ON FIRST PICTURE TO WATCH ONE OF THE RELEASE VIDEOS!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Another one just released!










CLICK ON PICTURE TO WATCH VIDEO


----------

